# People are just Morons



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I was browsing through ebay doing my usual PRR shopping and found this listing for a used PRR GG1, EBAY GG1 Auction , the title said LGB ASTER but one look at the pics and I knew it was a USA trains GG1 (yes I have one).
I emailed the guy selling it and sent him a link to USA's site for that engine. He posted the info in the auction.

And yet the morons still bid more than $800 OVER what you can buy a NEW one for









Boy are they going to be pissed when they find out what I told them was correct.


Ron


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Morans,,?? isn't that a religious group?? 

Stay away from e-bay..


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I've never seen either, but I think you're right, based on this picture of an LGB/Aster: 










Look at the gap between the trucks and the body, front and rear. Doesn't look anything like the $3200 eBay locomotive... 

Robert


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know if that locomotive was an Aster or a USA Trains. I didn't even know Aster made a GG1 for LGB.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Go on the USA trains web site, and look at the video. Stop it at 29 seconds, on the wooden case. 

Now go to the auction, go to the pictures, and look at the picture of the case. 

Same color wood 
same brass corners 
same brass latches 
same full length brass piano hinge at the bottom. 

That's a USA trains loco... further tipoffs is looking at the front pilot gap, and small details. 

Greg


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

$2,325.00 

Uh oh, somebody's not gonna be happy...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a saved search on E bay for a USA NW-2 Calf. In the last two months two NW-2 engines have showed up in my search. The seller calls them a calf becasue the box said so. It is in the background and clearly says calf on the box. 
I send the a E mail telling them of their mistakes. I usuall get a answer thanking me for helping them.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

The LGB versin was very short and tall. I remember talking to Wolfgang about the proportions. He said they were concerned that it would run on R1 track. Besides, LGB never made one in Brunswick Green. Only 250 of the Tuscan shown in this post and 79 in the Silver version. Yes, somebody paid a LOT more than the USA MSRP retail price. The seller did post the correct disputed description, so I guess they bought it hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Second time this has happened. A guy listed a 1:32 GHB/Aster or the like GG1 on eBay, claiming it was given to him by someone that owed him a lot of money and told him the GG1 was worth some money. Even posted the old magazine ads of the model. 

But in this case, the GG1 offered was worse, it was an old AHM H0 one, complete with pizza cutter flanges and X2F couplers. Got pulled and the seller got hosed on the money owed to him apparently.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

LGB


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno what the problem is with tight radii. 
The nose/tail clears the edge of the table.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 19 Feb 2011 10:41 PM 
LGB










Well, Greg, that looks, uh, pretty strange, I hafta say.

Rather like watching my White Pass mike on a similar R1 table layout...

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

but it got nearly no overhang to the inside...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

So how come nobody bids crazy when *I* have something to sell?


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably because you aren't ever selling some LGB item that "navigates" R1 curves and is "really desireable" by the "Red Box" collectors.... Seriously, some people are just plain nuts about this stuff!!


----------



## gtrainman (Jan 5, 2008)

LGB.....

How about this?

ebay item #320660283018

LGB Train and Accesories*Southern Crescent Limited[/b]
Item condition: *Used* 
http://cgi.ebay.com/LGB-Train-and-A...4aa8d79e8a


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I may be wrong, but sure looks like an early Aristo Pacific. The tender sure looks familiar, as well as the plastic-appearing side rods. 

Greg


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

All I can say is.......... "Buyer Beware" Ebay does resolve problems, but Ya' gotta' have your info on the sales page correct !


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Honestly? Some folks just don't know one brand from another, and it's ALL "LGB" to them.... Nor do they care. They just found it at an estate sale and figured they could make some money on it. If I'm really bored, I'll send them an email. Sometimes they even change the listing - if it isn't too much trouble.

As for the bidders, it only takes 2 to turn any auction into a circus. As a seller you pray for those 2 morons with large egos and more money than brains.....


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Speakin of strange things on the "evil bay" has everyone seen, or kinda annoyed by the guy that is now posting in the train auctions in several of em, his Cannon copier ribbons etc, and such. I know about "Cross Merchandising" from being a salesman, but that is a little bit of a stretch eh????? Regal 

Just scroll down to about 12hrs. and see. Kinda annoying ain't it???? Its in some other category too!! Been doing this for a couple of weeks??? 

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/G-Scale-/...=1&_trksid=m194&ssPageName=STRK:MEFSRCHX:SRCH


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

YUP! @ http://www.mylargescale.com/Members/MemberProfile/tabid/131/asuid/3708/Default.aspx*MIK,* your absoluty right... like P.T.Barnum said..etc.. But we all still want the hobby to be sucessful.. I 4 1.. love Ebay.. I'm not rich so I buy used stuff there. I have some great rolling stock thanks to Ebay sellers. I do agree that there are some scammers on Ebay.. How do we all here, put a stop to that ? I'd love to hear some Ideas.


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

@ blueregal The guys that post half/naked women on their G Scale CD disc ads are really too much.. I wish they sold the real discs. LOL


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Now... If someone wants to sell me some "Playmobile trees" on ebay ...? I'm all ears.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

hahahaha! 

What often happens is you click the submit once, and don't realize anything happened (because it looks that way), you click it again, and both clicks get there... 

Happens to all of us one time or another... 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Fixed


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks @ Dwight !.. I wont be doing that again. sorry.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By railcandy on 20 Feb 2011 12:40 PM 
@ blueregal The guys that post half/naked women on their G Scale CD disc ads are really too much.. I wish they sold the real discs. LOL 

I have been looking for some Metal Working tools and there is a guy that posts Almost nakid Women on motorcycles infront of the Tool. I sent him a E mail and told him Motorcycle should be in Automotivie department and whores or in the adult section. If I were interested either that is where I would look. Then I asked if he had any good pictures of the equipment he had to offer.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Where was Dwight posting half naked pictures????


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By NTCGRR on 20 Feb 2011 04:17 PM 
Where was Dwight posting half naked pictures???? It was on E bay. It was a 7 1/2 Gage live steam engine. There was a lady of low degree sitting on the tender in her delicates. It was appalling. 

I had to avert my eyes from the montior while I closed the screen with my mouse.


----------

